# hdd shows 0 out of 0 mb in instalation window



## micgus (Feb 16, 2017)

I've decided to install win10 and took an old hdd with 80gb of space which ive checekd and it worked on another pc and shows in bios but in the instalation window where i pick on which device to install it shows it as 0 out o mb unrecognised device. help?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you purchased a full version of Windows 10 ?

do you know the PC will work on W10 ?

in the Bios/settings on the PC - as you start should say use F2 or F10 or Del key to get to settings
can you see the Drive and what size is reported?


----------



## micgus (Feb 16, 2017)

etaf said:


> have you purchased a full version of Windows 10 ?
> 
> do you know the PC will work on W10 ?
> 
> ...


yes the windows is ok. in bios it shows 80gb~. also other hdds are seen in the setup screen its just this one


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Any 80gig hard disk is pretty old. Download the drive mfg's diagnostic and test the drive. If it passes ALL tests; both long and short, then zero fill or wipe the drive. Once done with that task, attempt another install. *Do understand that this will destroy ALL data on the drive. *
Since you do not have an operating system installed, you will need the dos or boot version of the diagnostic. You will need to make the bootable media on another [working system]


----------



## micgus (Feb 16, 2017)

crjdriver said:


> Any 80gig hard disk is pretty old. Download the drive mfg's diagnostic and test the drive. If it passes ALL tests; both long and short, then zero fill or wipe the drive. Once done with that task, attempt another install. *Do understand that this will destroy ALL data on the drive. *
> Since you do not have an operating system installed, you will need the dos or boot version of the diagnostic. You will need to make the bootable media on another [working system]


I'm not sure what is that mfg u r talking about(magnetic field generator??) , but the disk was checked with crystaldiskinfo and was seen as practically perfect in all aspects. The disk is working and all data is accessible and so on... The issue is the the win setup doesn't simply see it or allow to for anything to be done with it...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

mfg == manufacturer.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Use the mfg's diagnostic NOT a third party program. 
It would REALLY help if you posted ALL of your exact system specs ie exact motherboard, exact ram, etc, etc, etc.


----------

